
The UBI Bait and Switch - chrismealy
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2017/01/ubi-finland-centre-party-unemployment-jobs/
======
aminok
How utterly shameful that programs based on imprisoning people who refuse to
hand over a share of all currency they receive in private trade are the
primary political objective of major subsections of the population (the
'left').

What depravity man engages in out of greed.

